
Coronavirus: France to close all schools and universities, Macron says - arbhassan
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/coronavirus-france-macron-covid-19-schools-a9398516.html
======
s_gourichon
Original source (in French, obviously): [https://www.elysee.fr/emmanuel-
macron/2020/03/12/adresse-aux...](https://www.elysee.fr/emmanuel-
macron/2020/03/12/adresse-aux-francais)

